# Need comments on some photo I have



## justin83 (Sep 14, 2008)

-


----------



## ANDS! (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll donate to you, if you donate to me. . .I'm a starving state worker.  Or starving credit debt.  Starving student?  Choose one, so long as I get some cash.


----------



## RebelTasha (Sep 14, 2008)

Yikes good pictures but I think asking for money is in bad taste considering what your pictures are depicting...


----------



## drakeman (Sep 14, 2008)

Maybe the abc news would take your photos. Maybe some money there.


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 14, 2008)

theres no doubt that they are good pictures.. but why would i donate money to you so you can buy camera gear when I can donate money to help people whose homes were destroyed?? i think thats pretty bad taste...sorry.. I'm a relief worker who knows of the needs in these areas, and I couldnt even consider giving money (or asking for money) so I can buy a camera when there are people in texas and other places who dont even have homes yet as a result of storms like ike and katrina..


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 14, 2008)

welcome to the life of who knows how many people out there... I've got 50 grand in student loan debt, about 10 grand in other loans I've got car and insurance payments, and a bunch of other crap.. living paycheck to paycheck, and constantly in my overdraft on my bank account... I would suggest you go to a bank or some type of financial advisor if your situation is as you say it is.. they are great to help you out.. because someone giving you 50 cents isnt going to pay for your apartment.. 

I'm not really sure I understand what your trying to do, nor how it would benefit people who did donate.. there are plenty of free webhosts out there or you may even be able to talk to some web company and tell them what your trying to do (whatever that is)

come to think of it, if your selling your camera, why would anyone donate to you if your working on a photo project??

maybe you should explain what it is your "trying to do" cause to me it just looks like your trying to take pictures... are you trying to publish a book with pictures.. or what?


----------



## ANDS! (Sep 14, 2008)

If you need financial validation for your work, then you're doing it wrong man.  Seriously.


----------



## turnbeaugh5 (Sep 14, 2008)

How about learning proper grammar first before you go to medical school.


----------



## TAG (Sep 14, 2008)

You definitely have talent. I really like most of your photos. I'm not getting into the whole asking for donation thing cause I won't say anything that hasn't been already said.  Nice work on the photography, I hope your "problems" work out for you in the end.

-TAG


----------



## turnbeaugh5 (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah please do close it because you are begging dude.


----------



## Sirashley (Sep 14, 2008)

justin83 said:


> Would you rather have a doctor that can take care of you and fix your problem or a doctor that know how to properly spell a word or not make run on sentence and not not use double negative in a sentences, or have a sentences that doesn't have an ending. ......



Patient CHART---

Patient Diagnosis: This patient ain't got no problems at all cause he got a tumor that ain't gonna cause no problem somewhere down the line. I reccomend that the patient not not have taken any advil cause it going to agrivate his symptoms that bothering him whenever he ain't payin attention to the problem that has been bothering him cause the patient has not has the patience to relax and get some much needed sleep cuz he can't get up early. 

Sorry I couldn't resist...   I think I would like a doctor with the ability to read a patient's chart. Anyway, asking for any money what so ever on this site is in my opinion, SPAM. Sorry man, we all have hard times, its in bad taste... BUT, if you'd like to donate to the SirAshley liquor foundation, I accept all gift cards to any place that serves Alcohol... Feel free to donate so I can get liquored up and forget about all my debt... :thumbup:


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 14, 2008)

your complaining about not having money.. but yet you have money for booze... hmm something doesnt add up to me.....


----------



## zandman (Sep 14, 2008)

electricity bill would continue going up... and will add to ur 200g dept...


----------



## Sebastian 16 (Sep 14, 2008)

i just like the first pic. the lighting is cool


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 15, 2008)

justin83 said:


> how about leaving comments on the e9u.com website. cause it has a comment section.



are you new to this forum?  because thats whats the forum is for.. its not for sending people to your site to comment.. its for posting stuff here and getting feedback here.. people even post their links and say "please tell me what you think about my site" maybe you've missed the point of this forum.  I think you have a serious self confidence problem where you need to know that people are visiting your site and think your pictures are good... get a hit counter, that will tell you if people are going to your site

oh and your link to photographyhomepages.com is all outta whacks.. you may want to fix it...


----------



## manaheim (Sep 15, 2008)

oh my GOD people...

This is like watching a car trying to keep traction on an icy road, headed directly for a freight train.

Perfect example of a thread where the photos should be commented on, and the rest left alone.

Drop it, please.


----------



## AussieDee (Sep 15, 2008)

> Perfect example of a thread where the photos should be commented on, and the rest left alone.


That's the thing... he doesn't want comments posted on here, he wants them commented on his site instead.

*shrugs*


----------



## zandman (Sep 15, 2008)

i lost my internet connection last night so i wasn't able to see the link til now... goodmorning guys 

yea, there's some good stuff on the site, nice pictures on the zoo, the kmodo dragon is coooooooooooooooollllllllllll...........

is the site newly built because there's no single comment on there..


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 15, 2008)

manaheim said:


> oh my GOD people...
> 
> This is like watching a car trying to keep traction on an icy road, headed directly for a freight train.
> 
> ...


 
Pleasepleasepleasepleaseplease?

Get a f'ing job.

There. I feel better now. :mrgreen:


----------



## zandman (Sep 15, 2008)

yup, goodluck to your website and donations (soliciting).
calm down, maybe they (we) just don't get the whole idea of donating. don't take it the wrong way.


----------



## swmocity (Sep 15, 2008)

nice pics...what kind of camera u have?


----------



## rubbertree (Sep 16, 2008)

you sure have traveled a lot.


----------



## Rachelsne (Sep 16, 2008)

I would like to know more about you before donating....

whats your camera?
s5is? 
Eos 40d?
xti?
NIKON D300?
KODAK EASYSHARE ZD710

you have some nice pictures and are obviously well traveled, what part of the medical profession are you training for?


----------



## Rachelsne (Sep 16, 2008)

If any one is interested, here is the persons photo bucket account:

http://s536.photobucket.com/albums/ff330/e9ucom/?start=all

interesting to see all the cameras 'he' uses

In September over a short time span he has visited many of these places-its amazing how he managed to fly so much and travel on a students salary.

I am going to go as far as saying I think these images are stollen, I may be wrong, but I am posting the link to his stuff on my forums and groups to see if any of the pictures are recognised.

Something just doesnt add up, unless of course the OP can tell me the reason for the different cameras and the short time span that the pictures were taken I am going to go ahead and assume these pictures are stolen. sorry, I am just very parranoid about these kinda things.l...


----------



## photographyaddict (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow the photos are amazing. I don't know what else to say but that!


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 17, 2008)

justin83 said:


> i have two camera. one that i don't use anymore. .....which is over 200 grand.. beating yours 3 times. And plus it is hard for me to get a job or anything like that since I am going to medical school in the caribbean.


 


justin83 said:


> I use a canon 5D.... some were taken with the nikon D40


 


justin83 said:


> hehe.. you got me.. I am a thief  ....
> 
> No, as you can see my website just started. And I am just posting these photographs up from the collection that I have kept over a long period of time.
> 
> ...


 

Ok, so let me see if I have everything straight here. You'll have to pardon us photographers on this forum, we tend to be protective of pictures, both ours and what appear to be a number of others.

You are going to medical school in the Carribean, are over $200,000 in debt, and living in Memphis.

You have 2 camera's, a Canon 5D and a Nikon D40.

Now, following the date's in your photobucket account, as well as the camera's that took those pictures, you:

1) You went to the Memphis zoo January 10, 2007 with a Kodak Easyshare; October 5, 2007 with a Canon EOS Digital Rebel XT; March 2, 2008 with a Canon Powershot; August 9, 2008 with a Nikon D300; and September 13, 2008 with an unknown camera.

2) Now, September 13 and 14, 2008 (I guess after visiting the zoo) you went to Vietnam with your unknown camera and took a number of pictures.

3) Then a couple days prior to (and during, you must travel quickly) your trip to the zoo and Vietnam, you went to Texas with your unknown camera, your Canon Powershot, and a Nikon D80 and took a number of pictures of hurricane Ike.

4) After taking the hurricane pics, you headed off to take some pics of the Taj Mahal yesterday (September 16, 2008) with your unknown camera; having previously visited and photographed the Taj Mahal December 8, 2007 with a Nikon D50 and on December 11, 2005 with a Panasonic DMC-FZ5.

5) You then must have sold all of those camera's, and are wanting to sell your Nikon D40 (which hasn't been used at all apparently) and are only planning on keeping your 5D, seeing it hasn't been used yet either. 


I just wanted to make sure we had all the facts straight before we went and got all judgemental about your cause, or accused you of stealing images.

I really was going to stay out of this, but just felt a proper timeline would help us "fcking judgemental" people understand a bit better. And it was a quiet morning at work this morning.

Please, feel free to correct any of the above, I look forward to your explanation.


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 17, 2008)

wow thats some detective work... i kinda got the notion they were stolen back at post one.. when he asked for money, but didnt want to point that out... thats quite the load of cameras... and quite the  load of ****... good detective work.. now perhaps others will see the lies too... I sure hope no one has donated to this guy


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 17, 2008)

JHFphoto  ROTFLMAO   thats awesome, you use opanda to find it all?


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't know what I'm missing here. You want us to check your photos and then we donate? What for? Cuz you don't have a job and you're going to a medical school? But nice photos. But who's the thief?


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 17, 2008)

LOL - thanks, Chris and Joe. Glad you enjoyed the read. None of his posts sound quite right. I have to tip my hat to *Rachelsne* though, she posted the link to his photobucket (that's where all the details are from, Joe. They're underneath all the pics). I just had a bit of extra time this morning to "organize" it all......:er:


----------



## manaheim (Sep 17, 2008)

JHF Photography said:


> Please, feel free to correct any of the above, I look forward to your explanation.


 
:lmao: :hail: :lmao: :hail: 

OMG that was about the most amazing thing I've ever seen on these forums and I'm sitting here LITERALLY laughing so hard my wife came upstairs to ask me what the hell my problem was. :lmao:

JHF, dude... _you..._ are... _The Batman_!


----------



## zandman (Sep 17, 2008)

somebody's being toast, :lmao:

btw, are you in any how related to tila nguyen? (tila tequila)


----------



## Resin42 (Sep 17, 2008)

And more to the point would the real Aaron Kingston please stand up.

http://www.mac-forums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117812

Now this makes for interesting reading.


----------



## Sirashley (Sep 17, 2008)

^^^^^^^^post #14 homies... I suggest you read them all for fun though



> On another forum, he wrote about his site: www.e9u.com where it says "Posted by: nguyenjustin."
> 
> Justin Nguyen is the name of the guy who owned that worlds media shop store but never shipped anything to anyone. Sounds like a scam especially if he's changing his name.



What a douche...


----------



## Sirashley (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh and I almost forgot... Good Job Resin... 

I'm real curious how everyones favorite Med Student is going to respond to this one...

oh yeah, and look how he tries for donations here...LMAO... At least he offered them email address's..

You guys have to see the asking price... LMFAO

http://www.zymic.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=12835&pid=75030&st=0&


Or If you are single and desperate with allot of cash to burn...

http://e9ucom.wordpress.com/2008/09/11/need-help-with-debt/

How's about forgetting donations and just asking for the whole lump sum....

http://www.youngentrepreneur.com/forum/f28-have-a-business-question-ask-our-forum-members-and-experts-for-their-advice/need-investor-who-want-to-make-20-grand-in-one-year-36378.html


----------



## Rachelsne (Sep 17, 2008)

JHF Photography   thats exactly what I wanted to type but couldnt get my brain in gear last nightr LOL 

Also the add on to firefox that lets you see exif data is great, I use it all the time to see what cameras and lenses take what kind of pictures with what settings, It helps me learn, and in this case I saw what JHF Photography wrote


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 17, 2008)

he seems to have left the building.. which is what he did on all the other sites once he got figured out...  it strikes me as odd that people put the time and effort into these scams... if they put that same effort and time towards a real job, they'd be rich I'm sure... maybe justin can invest 50 grand in me and I will make sure he gets back.. a kick in the pants..

moderators.. is there a way to ban this guy?


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 17, 2008)

i do trust things that i read when they are all saying the same thing... typically the internet gives you piles of answers, and they all differ.. however, when we read about you, everyone says the same thing... if it looks like a duck, talks like a duck, and walks like a duck, chances are, its a duck...


----------



## Sirashley (Sep 17, 2008)

> Scamming everyone for every dime they have. I think I would be rich right now instead of being broke on my behind if I was such a good scammer.



That's the funny thing, you're not a good scammer. Everyone on all the other boards figured you out as well. Fact is, your awful at it. 

I think you're both funny and pathetic, and quite honestly, this thread has been entertaining. I am putting my way through College too, and I can assure you that is not cheap. I have acquired a tremendous amount of debt, yet do I beg, I mean, ask for donations?... Nooo... I have a full time job while putting myself through school. It sucks... Actually, it really sucks... I have no time for my wife, family, or friends. I did however take a moment tonight to expose you as the fraud that you are. A worthless vile caricature of yourself. A beggar, who is nothing more than an internet version of a panhandler. Take your med school scam and move on to another forum... The joke is over and you are no longer wanted here...


----------



## zandman (Sep 17, 2008)

i hate scammers, i hate myself.































































jk.


----------



## Harmony (Sep 17, 2008)

Mods, can something be done about justin83?


----------



## Resin42 (Sep 18, 2008)

You've got to admit though, for car crash entertainment this thread's been second to none.


I laughed, I cried, I almost donated.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes please. He's already trying to sell stuff on this site.


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 18, 2008)

justin83 said:


> dangg... yalll some good detectives...got me all figure out by googling my name..


 
Google had nothing to do with it, just used the information YOU provided.



justin83 said:


> I dont know where those camera information are coming from, (and yes i know they are in the Exif, metadata)


 
Hmmmm.... why am I not surprised? :er:




justin83 said:


> If you have a question about me, ask me.


 
You know, I really thought I had given you some good stuff to respond to... but as I look back, I guess I really didn't ASK you anything, did I? So here goes: 

"Justin, please explain the brief history of your photographic career that I outlined in my previous post? Inquiring minds want to know."


P.S.  Thanks, Manaheim!  My wife had to come check on me too... that was hilarious!


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 18, 2008)

spoken like a true con artist


----------



## UtahsRebel (Sep 18, 2008)

Justin, give it up, you've been outed. You are just wasting your breath now.


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 18, 2008)

LMAO! I so didn't think you were coming back. Way to COMPLETELY dodge my question by the way, no, you didn't answer it at all. Perhaps I wasn't clear enough:

We would all love to know how you photographed so many different places and countries in so few days, with so many cameras you don't even claim to own.

If only so that perhaps we could accomplish such great feats ourselves.



P.S.  Did you come up with any good ideas last night?


----------



## Sirashley (Sep 18, 2008)

> I wish I have the motive to scam you, but I don't..



uhh... I suppose the money isn't a big enough motive...



> Believe it or not. last night I was thinking of ways to scam you guys cause I was mad. Ha.... but then I thought, i am wasting energy



Yeah, cause you've already been had...

Hey Batman, for your next trick, why not track down the original owner of those photographs on his site. I'm sure the owner would love to be notified of their misuse. If I get bored later, I may take a crack at it...


----------



## Dao (Sep 18, 2008)

Justin, once you become a doctor, are you planning to practice in Memphis VA Medical Center instead of in the Carribean since your address listed is only few block down from that medical complex?


----------



## Dao (Sep 18, 2008)

Seriously,  I do not believe you take all those pictures.  Some of them may belongs to you but who knows.

As for your money problem.  If you are still in school, you better talk to someone in your school and see if someone over there can offer some advice.  Talk to the counsellor, head of your department or someone that you think you can  get advice from.  I am sure someone over there can offer you some good advice.


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 18, 2008)

Sirashley said:


> Hey Batman, for your next trick, why not track down the original owner of those photographs on his site. I'm sure the owner would love to be notified of their misuse. If I get bored later, I may take a crack at it...



LMAO!  Have a look at these pics...

1a) Flickr account for "chopper", from Memphis Zoo
1b) Justin's pics

2a) This pic and the one after it Another Flickr account, Vietnam pics
2b)  Scroll down pics 8 & 9  Justin's pics

3)See if any of these look familiar, and note that it says on the flickr page "To license any of these photos, please call James Lea at (252) 619-7051."  Hurricane pics on Flickr

Interesting thing with the last batch, the Flickr account name is "medical student" and there are actually pics from school.  Wonder if that's where the idea came from......  Justin, got any kids?

That's all I could easily find, I don't have a Flickr account to contact any of these people, but maybe you want to follow up on that, Sirashley?


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, heck, I found some more, Flickr is fabulous, no?

Have a look at the lower pics on this page (ie scroll down)
Flickr account, pics from the Memphis Zoo

I believe we've found the mysterious Nikon D300 pics from our good pal Justin, as seen on Justin's Zoo pics (scroll down about half way).

Couldn't resist the challenge, Sirashley.  Thanks!


----------



## mikie2084 (Sep 18, 2008)

*flickr.com/photos/glennharper/2104513085/*


----------



## Rachelsne (Sep 18, 2008)

he has a google blog I was trying to work out how to report him or flag him, but I cant work it out....


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 18, 2008)

I just sent flickr mails with links to this thread to everyone that was posted above.


----------



## Dao (Sep 18, 2008)

haha..  this guy ...    he really is a scammer.

http://ripoffreport.com/reports/0/357/RipOff0357656.htm



Domain name registration information:
Registrant:
   justin nguyen
   156 north claybrook
   memphis, Tennessee 38104
   United States

   Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (http://www.godaddy.com)
   Domain Name: E9U.NET
      Created on: 10-Oct-05
      Expires on: 10-Oct-10
      Last Updated on: 07-Aug-08

   Administrative Contact:
      nguyen, justin  njminh@yahoo.com
      156 north claybrook
      memphis, Tennessee 38104
      United States
      9012016402      Fax -- 

   Technical Contact:
      nguyen, justin  njminh@yahoo.com
      156 north claybrook
      memphis, Tennessee 38104
      United States
      9012016402      Fax -- 

   Domain servers in listed order:
      NS47.DOMAINCONTROL.COM
      NS48.DOMAINCONTROL.COM



But I think the above information maybe fake as well


----------



## Rachelsne (Sep 18, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> I just sent flickr mails with links to this thread to everyone that was posted above.


  oops me too.


----------



## mikie2084 (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry i didnt give an explanation to the link, my Dobe needed to relieve himself and we got caught up playing. Those pics are Glenn Harpers rite? I have no idea how or who to contact about them.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 18, 2008)

mikie2084 said:


> Sorry i didnt give an explanation to the link, my Dobe needed to relieve himself and we got caught up playing. Those pics are Glenn Harpers rite? I have no idea how or who to contact about them.



Dobermans are vicious.


----------



## joecoulsonphotography (Sep 18, 2008)

justin83 said:


> To answer your question.. I do it cause i like it.. for me it is just for entertainment and releasing anger and relieve stress.. I have much experience in it. Most of the stuff I learn is from internet.
> 
> Hope that answer your questions...
> 
> For those that think I am still out to scam you.. I should do it just out of spite ...I was thinking of ways to scam you guys .. and it would be like arguing against a brick wall. What makes me think that I can focus back into school...


 


That's more like it.:er:


----------



## manaheim (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh, pretty Doberman!


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 18, 2008)

Village Idiot said:


> I just sent flickr mails with links to this thread to everyone that was posted above.





Rachelsne said:


> oops me too.




Thanks guys!


----------



## Sirashley (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, you really are Batman... I get home from Bowling tonight, and all the investigative work has been done. Good job everyone, Kudos... I'm sure some of those people would like to know what their photos are being used for... So Justin, where ya at, I want to hear this rebuttal. Oh wait, I bet you'll turn this one around and claim they have stolen your photos...LOL... can anyone say Cease and Desist letter???  Best of luck...


----------



## Sirashley (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh and seeing as how a fake med student might not know what a Cease and Desist letter looks like, here ya go

http://www.utsystem.edu/OGC/INTELLECTUALPROPERTY/contract/cease.htm

And if you guys hear back from those on photobucket, and the photos are indeed stolen, forward them that link. Have them print it up accordingly, with the correct info put in, have it notarized, then send it as a certified letter. This way they are covered if legal action is necessary.


----------



## Glenn Harper (Sep 18, 2008)

*A very big thank you* to Rachelsne and Village Idiot for letting me know that nine of my India pictures had been used without permission.  

  The pictures were posted to my Flickr account in December 2007 with all copyrights reserved.  Many of my pictures have a Creative Commons attribute, noncommercial, no derivative works license but not the India pictures.  Justin Nguyen, Justin83, has neither asked for permission nor received permission to use the images in any form.

To Justin, I'll take your posting of my pictures as a form of flattery.  The lack of proper photo attribution is a mistake.  The claim of photo credit shows poor judgment.  And your watermark on my pictures is copyright infringement and illegal.  Please remove my pictures from your site.  I would suggest that you remove all pictures that you did not personally take and have permission to use.

  Photographers are passionate about their work.  It shows in the amount of responses to this forum post and the work to find the real photographers.  Ive found a new home for my photographic discussions!

  Thanks guys!

  Glenn Harper


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 18, 2008)

Glenn, thanks for posting and verifying for the thread.. just incase there were some who were giving justin the benefit of the doubt... to justin... you lucked out with Glenn that he is more flattered than pissed off.. if you stole the wrong images, and have pissed someone off, you could be sued big time...


----------



## zandman (Sep 18, 2008)

people's court!


----------



## Glenn Harper (Sep 18, 2008)

Quick update.

Justin and I have traded several emails this evening.  His emails have been sincere and I believe it was a mistake he is willing to correct.  I have given him permission to place the photographs on his e9u.com site if he will not alter the images, provide proper photo credit and a link to the original image on Flickr.

  -- Glenn


----------



## zandman (Sep 18, 2008)

so is he still asking for donations?


----------



## Dao (Sep 19, 2008)

Glenn Harper said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Justin and I have traded several emails this evening.  His emails have been sincere and I believe it was a mistake he is willing to correct.  I have given him permission to place the photographs on his e9u.com site if he will not alter the images, provide proper photo credit and a link to the original image on Flickr.
> 
> -- Glenn




Glenn,

It is your call.  After I did some research on the stuff related to his site, his previous sites and the way he sell stuff on other forum and on the net, I would rather have nothing to do with him.



By the way, Welcome to this wonderful forum!!!


----------



## Resin42 (Sep 19, 2008)

zandman said:


> so is he still asking for donations?



Well not from us. 

It seems e9u.com is down and hopefully it will remain so, although I'm sure he'll surface elsewhere with a new name and another dodgy idea. For his sake I hope it's a better one, Kyser Soze he's not.

At this point I must say I feel particularly proud to be part of this community. We didn't exactly change the world but exposing a two bit scammer for sh*ts and giggles is a pretty cool thing.

Now if you'd all like to join me in a rousing chorus of "It's all gone quiet over there". 1, 2, 3...


----------



## wearwholesaler (Sep 19, 2008)

good pictures


----------



## Sirashley (Sep 19, 2008)

Dao said:


> Glenn,
> 
> It is your call.  After I did some research on the stuff related to his site, his previous sites and the way he sell stuff on other forum and on the net, I would rather have nothing to do with him.
> 
> ...



After reading all the stuff about Justin which is all over the web, I'd have to agree with Dao. However, seeing as how Justin was just using these photos as part of a scam, I don't see how he'd have much use for them if he actually had to give credit. 

Anyway, on a lighter note, great photos Glen. I took a class on Modern India last term and I am dying to get over there to see the Taj Mahal. You have a great set of photos :hail: Well hope you find the board interesting and I must say, this thread was fun. Special thanks to Batman, great job with the research. Now it's time for a beer. Well it's like 8 am here so perhaps later its time for a beer....


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 19, 2008)

wow Glenn, you are a far nicer person than I... justin was using your pictures as part of a scam... if it were me, I'd have the images taken down altogether.


----------



## Dao (Sep 19, 2008)

It seems like Justin just sold his domain names to someone else.

Also, if you search for his email address, you will even found more stuff.  In here, he said he is in debt, on the other hand, he post some messages in other site saying he can help other students if they need cash.  Basically he said if someone need cash, he can charge the person's credit card and then send the cash to that person.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forums, Glenn.  I have to say that's a really interesting way to discover this group.


----------



## JamesLea (Sep 19, 2008)

This is, in a way, too funny.  You see, I _am_ a medical student in the Caribbean and I _am_ $170,000 in debt and I _do _ask people in church for financial help...

However, Justin (I also have other names for you that I have found - as well as phone numbers and addresses) you have stolen photographs from a medical student who also happens to be a photo / videojournalist with over 22 years experience.  My lawyers have successfully prosecuted copyright infringement lawsuits against AP, Reuters, Time, CNN and many other slimeballs such as yourself.

You _will_ be getting a visit from a Deputy with the lawsuit papers.  So will Photobucket and GoDaddy.  Thanks for paying for my medical school education dude!

Thanks to the members of the forum who ratted this guy out!


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 19, 2008)

now it will be very funny if that ^^^ actually goes through... not sure why your suing photobucket and GoDaddy.. they dont control what people put on their sites..


----------



## RebelTasha (Sep 19, 2008)

What a tangled web we weave...


----------



## zandman (Sep 19, 2008)

this is getting serious.


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 20, 2008)

and justin still hasnt made an appearance..


----------



## Resin42 (Sep 20, 2008)

....Oh it's all gone quiet over theeeere...


----------



## zandman (Sep 20, 2008)

maybe he's in jail now.


----------



## JamesLea (Sep 20, 2008)

chrisburke said:


> now it will be very funny if that ^^^ actually goes through... not sure why your suing photobucket and GoDaddy.. they dont control what people put on their sites..



But, according to the attorneys, they are _responsible_ for moderating their users' activities.  Anyway, the lawsuit papers have been drawn up and we'll see where the pieces drop.

Again, thanks for bringing this to my attention.  I and my attorneys take copyright infringement very seriously.


----------



## chrisburke (Sep 20, 2008)

JamesLea said:


> But, according to the attorneys, they are _responsible_ for moderating their users' activities.  Anyway, the lawsuit papers have been drawn up and we'll see where the pieces drop.
> 
> Again, thanks for bringing this to my attention.  I and my attorneys take copyright infringement very seriously.



make sure you keep us up to date


----------



## zandman (Sep 20, 2008)

justin nguyen against the people of the photo forum.


----------



## Sirashley (Sep 20, 2008)

JamesLea said:


> But, according to the attorneys, they are _responsible_ for moderating their users' activities.  Anyway, the lawsuit papers have been drawn up and we'll see where the pieces drop.
> 
> Again, thanks for bringing this to my attention.  I and my attorneys take copyright infringement very seriously.





Dude.......... To the fullest extent of the LAW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## photo28 (Sep 22, 2008)

Maybe the moderators aren't blocking this guy because its just funny to watch this thread. Well it doesnt matter, no ones going to buy from him anyway, so nothing lost, besides a few laughs...


----------



## JamesLea (Oct 3, 2008)

I have also tracked Mr. Nguyen to the island of Bonaire, where he is a student at St. James School of Medicine...

It seems that he has been ripping people off through credit card fraud.  This also seems to have happened when he was on the island attending school, thus making him subject to the laws there.

I will contact the island prosecutor on Monday morning.  I hear that the jails in the Netherlands Antilles are quite rough.

Again, thanks to the people who ratted this thief out!


----------



## Overread (Oct 4, 2008)

I think photobucket will have some iron tight protections regarding events such as this - I am certain that they have happened in the past - a lot - and I think they will have protections in place.


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 4, 2008)

WOW!

Holy cow!

I am always amazed that some people really fall prey to such ...


----------



## zeroskillz (Oct 4, 2008)

Total and complete pwnage


----------



## chrisburke (Oct 4, 2008)

this is great!!  James has done a lot of research on Justin, he sent me the email that he sent to the school, very thorough... i'm glad to see a scam artist getting what he deserves


----------



## Overread (Oct 4, 2008)

it seems that the uploaded pagse on his site which were present this morning are now taken down


----------

